# The Best Fantasy Writer of this Generation......



## etexas (Apr 7, 2008)

George R.R. Martin! I have read 5 (out of what will be 7 volumes) in the series: A Song of Ice and Fire. His writing is stunning! Finally some originality! No elves or orcs! Thank Heavens! I think Martin's work is as relevant to this generation as the works of the "other" RR  to the past generation of readers. Anyone picked up his stuff? What do you think? (Those who have not read his stuff, Amazon up "A Game of Thrones" the first volume in the series. You WILL be hooked!


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 7, 2008)

Martin's work was to crude and banal for me. Robert Jordan any day.


----------



## etexas (Apr 7, 2008)

Ivanhoe said:


> Martin's work was to crude and banal for me. Robert Jordan any day.


Really? I find his writing to hold an elegance and a cohesiveness that is rather lacking with Jordan.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 7, 2008)

etexas said:


> "A Game of Thrones" the first volume in the series. You WILL be hooked!



So send me your copy!


----------



## etexas (Apr 7, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > "A Game of Thrones" the first volume in the series. You WILL be hooked!
> ...


Actually, I am rereading the first five! I am on "A Game of Thrones" now. Sorry man!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 7, 2008)

I am really liking Jordan right now. But I only started the Wheel of Time series recently (just finished volume 1). I liked Eddings's Belgariad quite a bit, although the later series were not as good. I have a really hard time with Brooks. He seems just a little ingrown to me. I think, despite all the negative hype about him, that Paolini will mature into a fine author as well, even though he needs to work on his originality.


----------



## Blue Tick (Apr 7, 2008)

> The Best Fantasy Writer of this Generation......



Tim LaHaye and Jerry Jenkins...


----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 7, 2008)

Blue Tick said:


> > The Best Fantasy Writer of this Generation......
> 
> 
> 
> Tim LaHaye and Jerry Jenkins...



Score, John! Only their writing style is atrocious.


----------



## etexas (Apr 7, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> I am really liking Jordan right now. But I only started the Wheel of Time series recently (just finished volume 1). I liked Eddings's Belgariad quite a bit, although the later series were not as good. I have a really hard time with Brooks. He seems just a little ingrown to me. I think, despite all the negative hype about him, that Paolini will mature into a fine author as well, even though he needs to work on his originality.


Give Martin a glance Brother! I prefer him to Jordan, his is both more polished and mature.


----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 7, 2008)

etexas said:


> greenbaggins said:
> 
> 
> > I am really liking Jordan right now. But I only started the Wheel of Time series recently (just finished volume 1). I liked Eddings's Belgariad quite a bit, although the later series were not as good. I have a really hard time with Brooks. He seems just a little ingrown to me. I think, despite all the negative hype about him, that Paolini will mature into a fine author as well, even though he needs to work on his originality.
> ...



I will certainly give him a shot. Fantasy lit is one of my favorite genres. So much scope for imagination. Tolkien still rules the roost in terms of all-time writers, though. Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 7, 2008)

Yup!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 7, 2008)

You guys are making me think about starting to read fantasy again - I have pretty much given it up...


----------



## py3ak (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a hard time with a lot of fantasy literature (I suppose with most contemporary literature) because it seems that a lot of people have no ear for words: if you try to read out loud it sounds childish and pathetic. I'll have to give Martin and Jordan a look (and has anyone read Erickson -_Tales of the Malazan Book of the Fallen_?), but honestly I will be more than astounded if anyone comes within several light-years of Stephen R. Donaldson.


----------



## etexas (Apr 7, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > greenbaggins said:
> ...


Tolkien is still king! But he was "important" in that he was relevant to his generation, to be honest, I have been waiting for a writer to appear with creativity, imagination, and drop dead writing style for our times. I think this writer has come, George Martin.


----------



## danmpem (Apr 7, 2008)

etexas said:


> George R.R. Martin! I have read 5 (out of what will be 7 volumes) in the series: A Song of Ice and Fire. His writing is stunning! Finally some originality! No elves or orcs! Thank Heavens! I think Martin's work is as relevant to this generation as the works of the "other" RR  to the past generation of readers. Anyone picked up his stuff? What do you think? (Those who have not read his stuff, Amazon up "A Game of Thrones" the first volume in the series. You WILL be hooked!



I used to work at Borders, and he was very, very popular. He came with such a high recommendation, so I'm thinking that I might start up that series.

In fact, it's only that series of his that I keep hearing about. Does he have any other good stuff?


----------



## etexas (Apr 7, 2008)

danmpem said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > George R.R. Martin! I have read 5 (out of what will be 7 volumes) in the series: A Song of Ice and Fire. His writing is stunning! Finally some originality! No elves or orcs! Thank Heavens! I think Martin's work is as relevant to this generation as the works of the "other" RR  to the past generation of readers. Anyone picked up his stuff? What do you think? (Those who have not read his stuff, Amazon up "A Game of Thrones" the first volume in the series. You WILL be hooked!
> ...


There is a two volume set of short stories (I forget the title) that is VERY well received by both readers and lit critics.


----------



## ChristianHedonist (Apr 7, 2008)

My favorite contemporary fantasy writer is L. B. Graham. He is the author of the "Binding of the Blade" series, of which the last book (#5) is coming out this summer. He is also reformed and I believe a graduate from Covenant Theological Seminary. His reformed world view, although not explicit, often shines through in the "Binding of the Blade" books. I would highly recommend his books to any fans of the fantasy genre. They would be good for younger kids too because there is nothing inappropriate in them, except for some violence, and they would be conductive to teaching a reformed world view.


----------



## Scott (Apr 7, 2008)

Ivanhoe said:


> Martin's work was to crude and banal for me. Robert Jordan any day.


I have not read Jordan but I had a similar impression of Martin when I tried to read him. I did not finish the book.


----------



## Scott (Apr 7, 2008)

BTW, some of you guys might be interested in Masterpieces of the Imaginative Mind: Literature’s Most Fantastic Works. You should be able to get it through your public library with interlibrary loan.


----------



## govols (Apr 7, 2008)

It has to be the writers of Spy vs Spy. I don't care who you are, that right there is some good stuff.


----------



## etexas (Apr 7, 2008)

Scott said:


> Ivanhoe said:
> 
> 
> > Martin's work was to crude and banal for me. Robert Jordan any day.
> ...


Honestly I find his work work far from crude (there is more realism than some current writers and I will even grant that sometimes this approach will set elements which a few people might find offensive at some level) that said I do not equate elements of "literary realism" with being crude. as far as being banal, there is a great depth in his writing, in point of fact, many literary critics (who are not even fantasy buffs) have commended the scope and intensity of his writing, despite not liking the genre.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Apr 7, 2008)

I'll probably get some rotten tomatoes thrown at me for this but, I enjoy Piers Anthony myself. I find his use of puns humourous.


----------



## etexas (Apr 7, 2008)

MrMerlin777 said:


> I'll probably get some rotten tomatoes thrown at me for this but, I enjoy Piers Anthony myself. I find his use of puns humourous.


Don, I used to enjoy some of his stuff back in the 80's in fact I gave the first 3 of his Xanth novels a reread a few years back, and there was much to commend in his early stuff. He was a victim of his own success, in my opinion, I just felt like he was in a rut, gradually I just stopped reading him.


----------



## Grymir (Apr 7, 2008)

Piers Anthony is very good!!!


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 7, 2008)

Scott said:


> Ivanhoe said:
> 
> 
> > Martin's work was to crude and banal for me. Robert Jordan any day.
> ...



I don't mind the author implying that such and such married folk had sex. I understand that. Martin explicitly described a number of sexual activities. I really felt grossed out.


----------



## Wannabee (Apr 7, 2008)

Ivanhoe said:


> Scott said:
> 
> 
> > Ivanhoe said:
> ...



I've heard this from another brother as well. Robert Jordan's _Wheel of Time _is a masterpiece, in my estimation. Too bad he died before finishing the last volume. It's still supposed to be released next year though. I've only read about half of the series, so can't speak of his later contributions. (keep in mind, I still like "Three Billy Goats Gruff.")


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 7, 2008)

Blue Tick said:


> > The Best Fantasy Writer of this Generation......
> 
> 
> 
> Tim LaHaye and Jerry Jenkins...



Well, they are definitely writing "fantasy".


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi:

Tery Goodkind is a follower of the philosophy of Ayn Rand. He just finished his "Sword of Truth" series. The first book is Wizard's First Rule:

Book Details

The series is well woth reading.

Blessings,

-CH


----------



## Brian Bosse (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello Gentlemen,

I started Robert Jordan's _Wheel of Time_ but quit halfway through the third book. The first book I really enjoyed and it showed a lot of promise. However, I got the sense it was less about the story and more about how many volumes he could squeeze out of the idea. 

Nobody has come close to Tolkien.

I have read the first book by Graham in his _Binding of the Blade_ series. It was ok. What I did appreciate was that his Reformed worldview was very evident. As such, even though it is rather light, I will read the next volume. 

Because of this thread I will try George R.R. Martin. Someone once loaned to me _A Game of Thrones_, but I never started it and just returned the book. 

Sincerely,

Brian


----------



## Sonoftheday (Apr 7, 2008)

I wrote it down, next trip to the library Im looking up George R.R. Martin.

I agree with brother. Wieland though, Terry Goodkind's _Sword of Truth_ series is excellent. I am torn between it and Robert Jordan's _Wheel of Time_ as being my favorite. I have currently been reading Orson Scott Card's _Ender's Saga_ it is scifi not fantasy like the other 2 series but it is keeping me interested. 

The problem I have found with both Goodkind and Jordan's series is that come around book 5 or so I begin to lose interest.


----------



## ChristianHedonist (Apr 7, 2008)

Brian Bosse said:


> Hello Gentlemen,
> 
> I started Robert Jordan's _Wheel of Time_ but quit halfway through the third book. The first book I really enjoyed and it showed a lot of promise. However, I got the sense it was less about the story and more about how many volumes he could squeeze out of the idea.
> 
> ...



The "Binding of the Blade" books by L. B. Graham definitely get better each time. Both the story and the quality of Graham's writing improve, so I would recommend sticking with and finishing the series. I am eagerly looking forward to reading the final book of the series this summer. And I must agree that nothing comes close to Tolkien.


----------



## etexas (Apr 7, 2008)

Sonoftheday said:


> I wrote it down, next trip to the library Im looking up George R.R. Martin.
> 
> I agree with brother. Wieland though, Terry Goodkind's _Sword of Truth_ series is excellent. I am torn between it and Robert Jordan's _Wheel of Time_ as being my favorite. I have currently been reading Orson Scott Card's _Ender's Saga_ it is scifi not fantasy like the other 2 series but it is keeping me interested.
> 
> The problem I have found with both Goodkind and Jordan's series is that come around book 5 or so I begin to lose interest.


You will not regret it! Once you get halfway in the first chapter of Game of Thrones you will not be able to put it down!  START ON A "LAZY" WEEKEND!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 7, 2008)

etexas said:


> George R.R. Martin! I have read 5 (out of what will be 7 volumes) in the series: A Song of Ice and Fire. His writing is stunning! Finally some originality! No elves or orcs! Thank Heavens! I think Martin's work is as relevant to this generation as the works of the "other" RR  to the past generation of readers. Anyone picked up his stuff? What do you think? (Those who have not read his stuff, Amazon up "A Game of Thrones" the first volume in the series. You WILL be hooked!




I have not read any of these. Thanks for the recommendation. I'll keep them in mind this summer for some light reading.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 7, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > greenbaggins said:
> ...



Tolkien was very good. It seems to me that a guy named Darwin wrote some pretty wild fantasy also. I think his fantansy must be better than Tolkien's because they now call his writing science!

I know.......but I couldn't resist!


----------



## tdowns (Apr 7, 2008)

*Great Thread!!!*



etexas said:


> MrMerlin777 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll probably get some rotten tomatoes thrown at me for this but, I enjoy Piers Anthony myself. I find his use of puns humourous.
> ...




I love Fantasy!

Piers Anthony was awesome in the first three Xanth, I agree 1000% with your post. I read through prob. 7, then fell off.

Jordan, I loved his Conan series, fantastic. I loved the first couple in the "Wheel" series, then that series just fell off huge for me, got so bored I dumped it, it had its moments, but by book 7 I gave up.

E-texas, I'm looking for some new stuff, I'll check that guy out.

Great posts, great thread!


----------



## Scott (Apr 7, 2008)

You Martin fans might want to check out the boardgame, A Game of Thrones , which is based on his books. It is supposed to be a pretty good game, although I have not played it myself. If you get it and are in the Dallas area let me know and I will try to play a game with you! 

Scott


----------



## Scott (Apr 7, 2008)

etexas said:


> Scott said:
> 
> 
> > Ivanhoe said:
> ...



Maybe I did not give it enough of a chance.


----------



## bookslover (Apr 7, 2008)

etexas said:


> George R.R. Martin! I have read 5 (out of what will be 7 volumes) in the series: A Song of Ice and Fire. His writing is stunning! Finally some originality! No elves or orcs! Thank Heavens! I think Martin's work is as relevant to this generation as the works of the "other" RR  to the past generation of readers. Anyone picked up his stuff? What do you think? (Those who have not read his stuff, Amazon up "A Game of Thrones" the first volume in the series. You WILL be hooked!



George R. R. Martin was born in Bayonne, New Jersey on September 20, 1948. Who knew a Jersey boy could write like that?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 8, 2008)

What about Fred Saberhagen? I thought his Book of Swords series was thoroughly entertaining. I will admit that is probably geared toward a 18-20 year old audience, but I still enjoyed it immensely. Besides, who wants to grow up anyway?


----------



## bookslover (Apr 8, 2008)

Now, if you like fantasy with lots of history thrown in, there's the wonderful Neal Hutchinson...


----------



## Augusta (Apr 8, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> What about Fred Saberhagen? I thought his Book of Swords series was thoroughly entertaining. I will admit that is probably geared toward a 18-20 year old audience, but I still enjoyed it immensely. Besides, who wants to grow up anyway?



I enjoyed the Sword books Saberhagen also when I was younger. His Sci-Fi Berserker series was even better.


----------



## Witsius (Apr 8, 2008)

Hello all:
Read Fantasy (and some SF) for many years (still have c.4,000), but basically stopped in '97, as it was becoming a major distraction. 
Tolkien of course is/was the best.
Jordan...well, I read the first five, and was really intrigued when he began to mix in the sf, but I just don't see the value in 1,000 pp novels that seem to never end (my son, howev er, has read up to v.10!).
Donaldson, I really enjoyed in high school, and quoted him in my Social Studies essays. I really liked the leporsy/land motif. I only read the first set, however, and have no interest in the rest. 
Goodkind (v.1) was a pleasant read, but seemed too outre, and I just couldn't get into another neverending series (and I used to be a Ayn Rand afficianado and never saw the connection?).
Eddings (I read both initial sets) was forgettable fantasy-lite but fast reads (which I appreciate, eg. in suspense, etc. like Crichton).
My favourite - in my younger years - was heroic fantasy (a la Lin Carter, Burroughs, Howard, etc.) and classical stuff like Lord Dunsany, William Morris, A. E. Merritt, etc. (and Andre Norton in sf).
Michael Moorcock was also a favourite in my younger years, when I read all of his that I could get my hands on (I enjoyed his hero being incarnated in various aspects of the multivberse - esp. Hawkmoon, and Corum - c.40 titles), as well as Roger Zelazny (Amber, first five, and other non-series). In my second phase, I liked the Philip Jose Farmer version which linked all his heroes back to an asteroid crash - Tarzan, Riverworld, Tiers, etc., - think: League of Extraordinary Gentleman). While my later true appreciation fell on C. J. Cherryh (mostly sf), an extraordinary writer. I also appreciated David Weber, and D. Feintuch, Harry Turtledove, L. E. Modesitt, Jr., Julie (J.V.) Jones, Julian May, Barbara Hambly, and Cheryl Franklin among the newer ranks.
As for George Martin, he originally wrote sf, so though I looked at A Game of Thrones, I never tried it out. Thanks for the heads-up on him, etexas, I'll see if I have the time and resources to try him out. 
(btw, your description of his work sounds like the recommendation I have heard for Gene Wolfe's stuff, which I had a hard time with.)


----------



## Grymir (Apr 8, 2008)

Wowee Etexas, I haven't read in years this kind of stuff. Philosophy has been my forte'. But maybe it's time again. CalvinandHodges, your post interested me. Ayn Rand is perhaps my favorite philosopher to read, and your mention of Tery Goodkind got me thinkin' it time again to read. And with her novels, ie Atlas Shrugged, does that count as fantasy?

Etexas, I really enjoyed Michael Moorcock's Elric of Melniboné series, also his Corum, though not as good as Elric. Roger Zelazney's The Chronicles of Amber series was also very good. Lesser favorites were the Camber of Culdi series by Katherine Kurtz, of which I only read the first 3 with interest, by the 5th book it became lame, the Chronicles of Thomas Covenant 6 book series by Stephen Donaldson, and of course the Sword of Shanara series. But Elric was my favorite next to Tolkien. I must be showing my age, as these are older books.

Good topic!


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Apr 8, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Wowee Etexas, I haven't read in years this kind of stuff. Philosophy has been my forte'. But maybe it's time again. CalvinandHodges, your post interested me. Ayn Rand is perhaps my favorite philosopher to read, and your mention of Tery Goodkind got me thinkin' it time again to read. And with her novels, ie Atlas Shrugged, does that count as fantasy?
> 
> Etexas, I really enjoyed Michael Moorcock's Elric of Melniboné series, also his Corum, though not as good as Elric. Roger Zelazney's The Chronicles of Amber series was also very good. Lesser favorites were the Camber of Culdi series by Katherine Kurtz, of which I only read the first 3 with interest, by the 5th book it became lame, the Chronicles of Thomas Covenant 6 book series by Stephen Donaldson, and of course the Sword of Shanara series. But Elric was my favorite next to Tolkien. I must be showing my age, as these are older books.
> 
> Good topic!



Hi:

Goodkind is an intelligent read. Richard, the protagonist, is on a par with Howard Roark, and, especially, John Gault. As the series progresses the Randian influence becomes more apparent. A major figure who appears is the Emperor Jagang (one whom Rand would label as a brute, a "mystic of muscle"), and Brother Narev (Rand would label him a witch doctor, a "mystic of spirit"). As I read Rand it is the witch doctor (one who represents organized religion) who gives power to the brute. Consequently, enslaving the whole human race under the illogical premises of altruism:

_What is the moral code of altruism? The basic principle of altruism is that man has no right to exist for his own sake, that service to others is the only justification of his existence, and that self-sacrifice is his highest moral duty, virtue and value,_ - Ayn Rand.

_As products of the split between man's soul and body, there are two kinds of teachers of the Morality of Death: the mystics of spirit and the mystics of muscle, whom you call the spiritualists and the materialists, those who believe in consciousness without existence and those who believe in existence without consciousness. Both demand the surrender of your mind, one to their revelations, the other to their reflexes. No matter how loudly they posture in the roles of irreconcilable antagonists, their moral codes are alike, and so are their aims: in matter - the enslavement of man's body, in spirit - he destruction of his mind._ - Ayn Rand.

I think Rand considered her novels to be fiction and not fantasy. If you take up Wizard's First Rule you will not be dissappointed.

Blessings,

-CH

PS. Raymond Feist has a good series out, and I enjoyed Ann McCaffery's Dragon series as well - though the titles of both escape me.

-RPW


----------



## Grymir (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh yea, The Dragon Riders of Pern. Oh the memories that are being dragged up! Thanks CalvinandHodges for the analysis. I'll 'pick up and read'


----------



## ANT (Apr 8, 2008)

MrMerlin777 said:


> I'll probably get some rotten tomatoes thrown at me for this but, I enjoy Piers Anthony myself. I find his use of puns humourous.



At one point in my life ... I think I owned over 50 Piers Anthony books ... I always enjoyed his writing ...


----------



## Wannabee (Apr 8, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> What about Fred Saberhagen? I thought his Book of Swords series was thoroughly entertaining. I will admit that is probably geared toward a 18-20 year old audience, but I still enjoyed it immensely. Besides, who wants to grow up anyway?


I did too... about 20-something years ago. 

I enjoyed Eddings as well. It's been a while, but I couldn't put them down back then.

"Camber of Culdi series by Katherine Kurtz" was fun and had a somewhat new twist to it with all the religioucity. 

The Sword of Shanara series was good as well.

I found the Dragonriders of Pern series too pessimistic for some reason. I couldn't put a finger on it, but always came away from the books with a somber attitude.


I had forgotten many of these. It's been a long time since I read much fiction, except for a couple of G. A. Henty books with the family. Thanks for the ride down memory lane. Hmmm, I didn't know I was old enough for a memory lane...


----------



## etexas (Apr 8, 2008)

Scott said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Scott said:
> ...


Hi Scott! I really DO think you should give Martin another shot! See if Novel 1 :"A Game of Thrones" is in a local Library, don't even check it out! Just read the Prologue and Chapter one with an open mind and tell me if you can walk out without the book in your hand!


----------



## Kenneth_Murphy (Apr 8, 2008)

I am avoiding reading Martin as I don't like stories where everyone is morally gray, which is what I've heard about his series.

I've enjoyed a lot of the authors mentioned here so far. I've also enjoyed the first Dragonlance Novels and especially the Death Gate Cycle by Weis and Hickman. I also have enjoyed Salvatore's Drizzit character and Edding's stories about Sparhawk the grumpy knight.


----------



## etexas (Apr 8, 2008)

Kenneth_Murphy said:


> I am avoiding reading Martin as I don't like stories where everyone is morally gray, which is what I've heard about his series.
> 
> I've enjoyed a lot of the authors mentioned here so far. I've also enjoyed the first Dragonlance Novels and especially the Death Gate Cycle by Weis and Hickman. I also have enjoyed Salvatore's Drizzit character and Edding's stories about Sparhawk the grumpy knight.


Morally Gray? Don't belive everything you hear.


----------



## ChristianHedonist (Apr 8, 2008)

Kenneth_Murphy said:


> I am avoiding reading Martin as I don't like stories where everyone is morally gray, which is what I've heard about his series.
> 
> I've enjoyed a lot of the authors mentioned here so far. I've also enjoyed the first Dragonlance Novels and especially the Death Gate Cycle by Weis and Hickman. I also have enjoyed Salvatore's Drizzit character and Edding's stories about Sparhawk the grumpy knight.



If anyone wants to read good fantasy that is not morally gray but is written with a reformed Christian world view, *you definitely have to check out L. B. Grahams "Binding of the Blade" series*, it is my favorite second only to _The Lord of the Rings_.


----------



## Scott (Apr 8, 2008)

etexas said:


> Scott said:
> 
> 
> > etexas said:
> ...



I believe I read several chapters before putting it down. That was the book I had.


----------



## A5pointer (Apr 8, 2008)

Did anyone say David Hunt?


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 8, 2008)

Terry Brooks was good, but sort of told the same story every novel.

Eddings was an excellent intro.

Tad Williams is good, relatively creative. Not much cussing. Does'nt objectivy women. Not perfect read, though.

Big Robert Howard fan here.


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 8, 2008)

Scott said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Scott said:
> ...



I felt the same way (read the same amount). Everyone seemed sexually active (the authors' descriptions didn't leave much to the imagination). I browsed through a few later novels and the language didn't get any better.


----------



## Grymir (Apr 8, 2008)

Conan!!!












And just think, the books were better that the movie!! Perhaps the best fantasy movie ever!


----------



## Scott (Apr 8, 2008)

Ivanhoe said:


> Scott said:
> 
> 
> > etexas said:
> ...



Yeah, I think I quit at some point where a brother was threatening to submit his sister to gross sexual humiliation.


----------



## etexas (Apr 8, 2008)

Scott said:


> Ivanhoe said:
> 
> 
> > Scott said:
> ...


Without giving too much away....yes there was an unholy brother sister relationship, (there is NO description) they produce an "heir" this is actually a plot element, as both of these POV characters are evil (esp. the sister) who wishes the product of the union to take the Throne, the efforts to do this, keep the ungodly secret (described as ungodly in the novel itself) leads to murder, mayhem,madness and war, it is actually an accurate feel of sin and evil that has spiraled out of control.


----------



## Scott (Apr 11, 2008)

For those of you interested in fantasy, you might be interested in the free reading of Michael Stackpole's fantasy novel Fortress Draconis, available throughiTunes. It is read by the author. Stackpole is a NY Times bestselling author. I did not get into the Fortress Draconis novel after giving a few chapters but it sounds like some of you guys might like it. 

Just go to the iTunes stores and do a search for Fortress Draconis.


----------

